# cyprimaniacs Cypripediums 2012



## cyprimaniac (Apr 21, 2012)

hello,
the formosanums are over now,
but several others will come soon.

this is the first one to flower now, 
2011 registered primary Hybrid,
made by famous Mr. Werner Frosch.

*Cypripedium Schoko *(C. calceolus X C. shanxiense)







enjoy


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! nice color. Schoko-chocolate! I get it.


----------



## Dido (Apr 21, 2012)

Great looking Hybird, I really like it. 

Congrats on this one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool little thing. Interesting that shanxiense dominates. I've seen some wild plants of this cross with much more yellow in them though.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 21, 2012)

colour i haven't seen before, neat


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice brown!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ...I've seen some wild plants of this cross....



natural hybrids?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2012)

Mmmmmm, chocolate!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 23, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> natural hybrids?



look here

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/Website/GPHImages/cypshanxcalc A.jpg


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> look here
> 
> http://www.gardensatposthill.com/Website/GPHImages/cypshanxcalc A.jpg



Yup, that's exactly what I meant Dieter! I've seen a number of photos similar to this one. That's typical of hybrids though, each plant can be very different from the next.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 23, 2012)

hello,
just another flowering plant,
bred by Mr. Frosch of Germany
and registered in 2010.
its a really small growing plant, just 12 cm high,
with span of the flower of only 2 cm.............
(like the podplant)

I have seen a pic earlier ( about 2006) in DIE ORCHIDEE
when Mr. G. Bergel of Germany bred several new Hybrids, 
which he never registered.
so he denied to register this too,
but I registered his other C. passerinum Hybrid,
and named it C. Rheinsberg Sparrow Egg.
(flowerpic will follow later)

This is *Cypripedium Amelie* (C. passerinum X C. flavum)






enjoy


----------



## monocotman (Apr 23, 2012)

vey cute,
David


----------



## Dido (Apr 24, 2012)

Another great Hybrid, like it very much

nee one of this passerinum Hybrids or pollen of them


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2012)

That is cute!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 27, 2012)

hello, 
some more Cyps this day.

several years ago I get some ex-flask seedlings from a buddy, but I am a lousy grower of those tiny rhizoms.
Only 3 "matured" now, and this is the first flowering

*Cypripedium farreri* the true






and this is

*Cypripedium X ventricosum* 'Uwes alba '1' 






I received this along with 3 others from a nurseryman named Uwe as ventricosum alba, 
he personally selected them. But all 4 came out as colored types 
thus the "funny" cultivar name.

but not so bad at the end.............



enjoy


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2012)

Great ones and ncie Farreri. 

Congrats for growing up the seedlings. 

My seedlings will nedd at least 1 or 2 more. 
1 looks nearly mature. 

My adult ones will flower soon.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah, nice farreri Dieter! I love your albas:rollhappy:too! You just never know what is going to happen with a ventricosum seedling...


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 27, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ah, nice farreri Dieter! I love your albas:rollhappy:too! You just never know what is going to happen with a ventricosum seedling...



Tom, they were no seedlings.
they were selected from white flowering plants in year before......... 

but they never flowered white again,
perhaps a "genetic mutation" from different growing conditions :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> perhaps a "genetic mutation" from different growing conditions :rollhappy:



Hmmm, yes, that is a very odd mutation indeed:rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2012)

someone used aspargus to fertilize


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 28, 2012)

hey, 
this is "the very best" of the alba ventricosums.

*Cypripedium X ventricosum* ' Uwes alba #2 '







enjoy


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 5, 2012)

hello, 
some more flowers opened.............

*Cypripedium X ventricosum* 'white'





*Cypripedium Gisela *'yellow strain'










*Cypripedium Hybrid Aki X kentuckiense*





*Cypripedium hotei-atsumorianum*





*Cypripedium Hybrid Carol Ilene* (pubescens X hotei-atsumorianum)





enjoy


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2012)

Looks great, so you were not lucky and get one of the yellow flowerin Aki X kentu Hybrids, but I like the shape, mine will not flower this year, no flower there. Maybe next year.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2012)

Looking good Dieter. The Aki x kentuckiense cross is a new one for me. Where did you get your hotei? It looks a bit different from most I've seen.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 5, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ......... Where did you get your hotei? It looks a bit different from most I've seen.



Tom, it is in cultivation here in Germany for about 50 years , and I got this plant some years ago.

normally it is of somewhat deeper color and more open.
maybe its too cool (or whatever the rason might be )

lets see what happens next days...........
cheers


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2012)

All very nice.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 7, 2012)

hello friends,
some more flowers opened from species plants

*Cypripedium farreri* #2





*Cypripedium pubescens* 'longpetal'





*Cypripedium parviflorum makasin*





and 
*Cypripedium Hybrid Sebastian*





enjoy


----------



## Dido (May 7, 2012)

Nice one like your Sebastian


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> Tom, it is in cultivation here in Germany for about 50 years , and I got this plant some years ago.
> 
> normally it is of somewhat deeper color and more open.
> maybe its too cool (or whatever the rason might be )
> ...



Yes, it was the pale color that put me off a bit. It is neat to hear this is a old line of plants kept in Germany for so long.

Lots of variation within this form, in fact one has to remember the concept of this variety is just a larger flowered form of C. macranthos that tend to be also darker in color. If memory serves genetic analysis has shown no significant difference between these plants and other C. macranthos within Japan (v. speciosum) nor those on the Asian continent. Certain forms of C. tibeticum are near spitting images of v. hoteiatsumorianum - every bit as lovely and much cheaper!

Love your C. farreri - one of my favorites of the entire genus, hybrid or otherwise.


----------



## goldenrose (May 8, 2012)

:smitten::smitten: What a cyp garden! :drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2012)

The farreri is hot!! The Sebastian is very nice too, love the dark contrasting petals!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 11, 2012)

hello friends,
some pic from this morning:

*Cypripedium hybrid (montanum X tibeticum)*










*Cypripedium calceolus* (european)





*Cypripedium parviflorum *#1
_very long spirally twisted petals
_





*Cypripedium parviflorum *#2





enjoy


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2012)

Love the hybrid and the excellent form of parviflorum!
David


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2012)

Nice flowers and pics as well. 

I was one week away. 

And my montanum X tibeticum was saying goodbye, my wife was watering to much, and it was gone, must have an infection before. 

Like yours...


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 13, 2012)

Dido said:


> ................ my wife was watering to much......



so, NEVER travel allone and let the wife home


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

How wonderful cyps these are...!!!!! Well done!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 13, 2012)

hello friends,
some of the Cyp Hybrids just flowering

Cypripedium Gabriela (fasciolatum X kentuckiense)





Cypripedium Pixi (calceolus X tibeticum)





Cypripedium Philipp (macranthos X kentuckiense)





the next two "Shawnas" are from different breeders....

Cypripedium Mem. Shawna Austin #1 (hotei-atsumorianum X calceolus)





Cypripedium Mem. Shawna Austin #2 (hotei-atsumorianum X calceolus)





Cypripedium Johnny Petersen (parviflorum X rebunense)





enjoy


----------



## BlazingAugust (May 13, 2012)

WOWOW!!!!! All of the Cyps are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2012)

Great pics again congrats on them


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2012)

Hey Dieter,

I really like your first clone of C. parviflorum - very nice form and color - a cut above. That Pixi however is a sad looking thing - too bad, the nice ones are amazing.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 16, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Dieter,
> 
> That Pixi however is a sad looking thing - too bad.............



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ;-)


----------



## monocotman (May 16, 2012)

Give Pixi time, especially if this is a young one!
The flowers get alot darker as the plants get older.
Mine started off spotted with yellow and is now fully dark red/brown.
Same goes for the tibeticum x montanum hybrid.
I expect that to end up with solid chocolate petals and a dark purple lip,
David


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 16, 2012)

hello,
some more pics from species

*Cypripedium calceolus*






*Cypripedium guttatum*, clump





single flower





*Cypripedium pubescens*





enjoy


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 16, 2012)

monocotman said:


> Give Pixi time, especially if this is a young one!
> The flowers get alot darker as the plants get older.
> Mine started off spotted with yellow and is now fully dark red/brown.
> Same goes for the tibeticum x montanum hybrid.
> ...



hello, 
this is not a young plant, ists about 6 years already flowering in my garden.

this is last years flower





BTW I LOVE this years flower, )
otherwise I would flower "tibeticums"........


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ;-)



Indeed! I've seen some pics of really dark ones recently and they look fabulous.

Your guttatum clump is really nice - how long have you grown that one? Is summer a bit too hot where you are, or are they OK most years? They look fantastic now.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 17, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Your guttatum clump is really nice - how long have you grown that one? Is summer a bit too hot where you are, or are they OK most years? They look fantastic now.



Tom, this guttatum is about 5 or 6 years in my garden.
I bought it as "flw.size seedling" from a known nursery here, 
the motherplant was imported from China /JiLin province 
from a"well known China seller" 

its growing in full sun and multiplied in that time from one 
to fifteen stems with 5 flowers this year,
no problems with "central european heat " in summer.............

though, some "well educated" person say, 
that is it "C. X alaskanum" oke:

cheers


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

More and more variety in Cyps!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 21, 2012)

hello friends,

I already thought it is dead, but I simply overlooked it, 
because it is much smaller this year 
and only one remaining plant with 2 shoots.

*Cypripedium montanum*





growing in sunken pot with "NZ sphagnum moss" 
and coverd with pine bark, cultivated on the "dry side"

*Cypripedium acaule* in its 3rd year






this is the second registered passerinum hybrid.
not very showy with 50 cm stem and 5 cm flowersize,
but unique and rare
*
Cypripedium Rheinsberg Sparrow Egg*






enjoy


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I already thought it is dead, but I simply overlooked it,
> because it is much smaller this year
> ...



excellence Rheinsberg Sparrow, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2012)

Nice flowers Dieter


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 21, 2012)

Hakone said:


> excellence Rheinsberg Sparrow, Thanks for sharing



my pleasure,
BUT what is your problem, Dr. Tai Do Khac, 
owner of Hakone Gardens ? ?


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2012)

I've never seen a excellence Sparrow Rheinberg, like these, it is almost a duplicate of acaule. A masterpiece . What is the name of the formidable breeder ?


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> my pleasure,
> BUT what is your problem, Dr. Tai Do Khac,
> owner of Hakone Gardens ? ?



sorry , I do not understand what you mean .
I am Hakone and live in Dalat ( south Vietnam )


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 23, 2012)

hello friends,

some hybrid Cyps from last days.
its awful hot here, about 30 Celsius.

new and unknown *unbekannt#1*, but not bad





*montanum X tibeticum*, another cultivar not so strong growing.





2 reginae hybrids
*Ulla Silkens*





*Ulla Silkens* white





*Lothar P.*





*Philipp*





the season tends to the end here, 
still waiting on the kentuckienses..........


enjoy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2012)

Love the white Ulla Silkens.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 23, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Love the white Ulla Silkens.



thank you Tom


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2012)

Nice, stay cool!


----------



## Dido (May 24, 2012)

Love the plants, 
Is it now Ulla white or prof. Robatsch.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 24, 2012)

Dido said:


> Love the plants,
> Is it now Ulla white or prof. Robatsch.



you can think what you want................. 

but in fact there is no Hybrid "Prof. Robatsch" looking like this.

it was just "Ulla Silkens white cultivar" registered with the RHS "as...."
and could be seen on the breeders site.
but is nothing but a sellers tric I think............
or an mislabelling error in the lab 

as my friend Svante M. told me, 
about 10 % of the seedlings come out with white flowers,

I indeed I bought this as "selected Ulla Silkens white".


cheers


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2012)

the Ulla Silkens 'white' looks like it was made using the flavum 'alba' from that is currently available in Europe,
David


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 24, 2012)

monocotman said:


> the Ulla Silkens 'white' looks like it was made using the flavum 'alba' from that is currently available in Europe,
> David



MAYBE,
one never knows ..................
except you make the cross yourself 

as you know, many times sellers and/ or breeders tell fairytales. 
cheers


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 30, 2012)

hello friends,
just two more pictures today.

not so good this year
*Cypripedium Anne* (reginae X macranthos)







and only few flowers this year on
*Cypripedium reginae *albiflora







enjoy


----------



## wojtek (May 30, 2012)

wow. abiflora is fantastic !!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2012)

Lovely Dieter :clap: Too bad Cyp season is about to end.


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Great pics Dieter,


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 31, 2012)

hello friends,
some pics from today.

just another 
*Cypripedium Ulla Silkens*





fairly new hybrid, not so breathtaking, small like the montanum
*Cypripedium (montanum X reginae)
*





some of my Cypripedium kentuckiense

*Cypripedium kentuckiense* cv. John L. from a buddy in the US





closeup





*Cypripedium kentuckiense* cv. Michael





*Cypripedium kentuckiense* #3





enjoy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2012)

Great variation in kentuckiense. I love the reginae x montanum cross - how cool is that?!


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Always nice to see your kentuckys would love to have a big one with dark leaves too..
Mine tourned out to be soemthing else


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

More cyps this year than ever before! I wish they were easier to get here!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 31, 2012)

NYEric said:


> ................. I wish they were easier to get here!



NO PROBLEM,
I can give you "lots of addresses" in the US


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

I've dealt with the 5 I know of here. The europeans still have more variety/ hybrids and better pricing!


----------

